# Phosphat-, Nitrit-, Nitratfilter - Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen!?



## Zacky (30. Apr. 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde...

Nachdem ich das Fadenalgenproblem in unserem Schwimm- & Koiteich jetzt halbwegs unter Kontrolle bekommen habe, mache ich mir Gedanken über den weiteren Werdegang zur Verhinderung / Behinderung von Fadenalgenwachstum.

Da die Ursache bei uns wohl eher nicht die Nährstoffe waren, sondern die Phosphatwerte wohl nicht stimmten, habe ich im Netz gesucht. Ich habe auf diversen Webseiten Infos über Phosphatfilter gelesen, die auch in Kombination zusätzl. Nitrat und Nitrit abbauen bzw. umwandeln. Das Wasser hatten wir bei Pflanzen-Kölle testen lassen und da waren die Werte optimal. Ich habe sie mir aber nicht aufgeschrieben!

Wenn jetzt die Frage auftaucht, was mich auf Phosphat und nicht auf Nährstoffe schließen lässt, kann ich nur sagen, dass unsere eigentlich nährstoff-zehrenden Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter in keinster Weise wachsen, denn die sollten dann ja spriessen. Oder bin ich da falschen Glaubens!? 

*So also meine Frage an euch:* _*Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Phosphatfiltern bzw. mit dem entsprechenden Filtermaterial? Kann man einen derart funktionierenden Durchlauffilter evtl. selber bauen? Oder kann man gar das Filtermaterial in den Filteraufbau bzw. in einer Filterkammer einfach unterbringen?*_

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Antworten....


----------



## Karl der Koi (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Phosphat-, Nitrit-, Nitratfilter - Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen!?*

Hallo Zacky,

Phosphat ist der Fadenalgennähstoff . Eingebracht wird es durch Wässer höherer Gehälter und hauptsächlich durch Futtermittel. Desweiteren sind fasst alle Mittelchen und Pulverchen zur Fadenalgenbekämpfung auf lange Sicht kontraproduktiv. Es gibt Filtermedien die Phosphat sicher abbauen. Produktnamen werde ich aber nicht erwähnen. Ich will nicht schon wieder Ärger.
Suche im Netz nach Eisen3Oxyd. Da ist die Lösung zu finden.

Ps. Wenn die Wasserpflanzen mückern, dann reicht die Phosphatkonzi für die Allgen noch reichlich aus.

Grüßle Karlchen


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phosphat-, Nitrit-, Nitratfilter - Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen!?*

Danke Karlchen... schaue ich gleich mal


----------



## Kaje (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phosphat-, Nitrit-, Nitratfilter - Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen!?*

Das Fadealgenwachstum  kann meiner Meinung nach nur unter folgender Beachtung in Schacht gehalten werden:

 - Den Teich vor zuviel Sonneneinstrahlung schützen
 - Fischbesatz entsprechend der Teichgröße anpassen (Fischkot,Urin)
 - Nährstoffeintrag  kontrollieren (abgestorbene Pflanzenreste / zuvielFischfutter usw.) 
 - Nährstoffzährende Wasserpflanzen ausreichend einsetzen

Damit dürfte das Problem Fadenalgen weitgehend in Schacht gehalten werden.
Phosphate werden durch zuviel Nährstoffe/zu großem Fischbesatz usw. eingebracht. In Verbindung mit viel Sonne und Sauerstoff, begünstigt dies den Fadenalgenwachstum enorm. Deshalb kann dieser meist in Bachläufen vermehrt festgestellt werden (viel Sauerstoff).
Phosphate lassen sich biologisch nicht so nicht so umwandeln wie Ammoniak zu Nitrit oder Nitrit zu Nitrat.. Das Phosphat kann nur gebunden, oder chemisch abgebaut werden.

Phosphate werden meist wie folgt dem Teichwasser entzogen (werden gebunden):

-Entweder durch ausreichend Nährstoffzährende Wasserpflanzen (effektivste Methode)

-  Oder den sog. Phosless Gebinden (kleine Steine) die dem Wasser das Phosphat entziehen und in sich binden. Diese finden sich bei vielen Filterherstellern wieder, die bei der Werbung ihrer Filteranlagen jedoch erst nach dem Kauf in der Bedienungsanleitung darauf hinweisen, dass dieses Phoslessgebinde jedes Quartal gewechselt werden muss, da die Aufnahmefähigkeit beschränkt ist. Dieses Gebinde geht aufs Jahr gerechnet in den Geldbeutel.


Chemische Methode:

Man kippt die hoch angepriesenen Algenmittelchen (egal welche) aus zb. den Baumärkten in seinen Teich und erfreut sich ein paar Wochen, dass die Algen besiegt wurden und kipt dann ausreichend immer wieder nach und schädigt evtl. seine vorhandene Biologie des Teiches und deren Bewohner.. (Teufelskreis). Diese Mittelchen bekämpfen nur kurzzeitig die Symptome jedoch nicht die Ursache und sind Geldmacherei der Hersteller!


Fazit:
Ausreichend für Wasserpflanzen Sorgen, den Teich wenn möglich vor zuviel Sonneneinstrahlung schützen, Fischbestand an Teichgröße anpassen und nur soviel füttern, wie die fische innerhalb 5 min. aufnehmen können. Dann sind der Phosphathaushalt und dessen Algenbildung kein thema mehr!


----------



## Scheiteldelle (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phosphat-, Nitrit-, Nitratfilter - Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen!?*

ich habe mir auch schon Gedanken hierzu gemacht. Wenn ich mal mit einem Phosphatbinder-Filter-Bau anfangen werde, wird es irgendwas langsam durchlaufendes werden, was mit Eisenhydroxid gefüllt ist. In Biogasanlagen wird das Zeug auch benutzt(anderer Zweck aber deshalb sicher günstiger).

Es gibt auch die Lösung Eisenhydroxid in einem Sandfiltergehäuse für Pools zu benutzen.
Wichtig ist aber der sehr langsame Durchfluss (separate Pumpe).


----------



## Kaje (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phosphat-, Nitrit-, Nitratfilter - Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen!?*

wer diese Grundlegenden Dinge wie oben bereits beschrieben beachtet, braucht diese zusätzlichen Mittelchen und Aufwände nicht betreiben!


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo ihr alle

@Jens - Danke für deine Beiträge. Du hast bestimmt Recht mit deinem Fazit. Meinen Teich habe ich schon seit fast einem Monat mit einem Sonnensegel (Dreieck 5m x 5m x 5m) abgeschattet, was offensichtlich schon eine geringe Wirkung zum Rückgang der Fadenalgen zeigt, und bleibt auch dieses Jahr wohl so. Das mit den Pflanzen ist immer wieder ein Problem bei mir, da die Pflanzen so richtig mickern und teilweise eingegangen sind. Also muss ich neue Pflanzen nachsetzen. Das ist mir schon klar, aber so schnell ziehen sie dann ja auch nicht die Nährstoffe und Phosphate. Mir geht es aber auch um eine Zusatzlösung die ich jetzt erst einmal bräuchte, wie diese Phosless-Gebinde oder einen entsprechenden Zwischenfilter mit dem Eisenhydroxid, um die Werte runter zu bekommen. So haben dann vielleicht auch die Pflanzen eine Chance. So richtige Chemie will ich ja auch nicht. Mir ist schon klar, dass das alles ins Geld gehen kann. Aber ich hoffe, dann irgendwann auf einen "ausgewachsenen" Teich, wo sich alles selbst regelt und ich die Zusatzeinheiten deaktivieren kann.
PS: Mein Teich ist bisher zum Volumen nicht überbesetzt. Ansonsten, wie schon gesagt - Pflanzen fehlen bestimmt noch reichlich.

@Maik (Scheiteldelle) - Ich habe mich nach dem Hinweis von Karlchen nochmal im Netz informiert und denke so an einen Filtereigenbau, aus einem Druckdurchlaufbehälter oder einen kleinen Mehrkammerbehälter den ich über einen Bypass bediene. Bei entsprechender Größe könnten vielleicht noch andere Medien mit rein, wie Zeolith o.ä. (wenn es untereinander keine Wechselwirkungen gibt)

Momentan mache ich wöchentlich auch TWW (aber nur ca. 10%), da ich zudem die ersten gelösten Fadenalgen vom Boden absaugen kann.

Über weitere Vorschläge, Ratschläge und Informationen würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phosphat-, Nitrit-, Nitratfilter - Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen!?*

du kannst die gelösten Fadenalgen u.ä. auch in einen Very Low Cost Vliesfilter II saugen oder besser leiten, dann brauchst Du auch keinen TWW machen, denn damit holst Du auch wieder Algenfutter in den Teich.


----------



## maritim (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phosphat-, Nitrit-, Nitratfilter - Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen!?*

aus meiner bescheidenen erfahrung möchte ich mir erlauben etwas zu sagen.

1.
als erstes gehört eine* vernünftige* vorabscheidung und ein *ausreichend* dimensionierter biologischer teil, der *genügend* reserven hat an den teich.
2.
dann sollte *zwingend* darauf geachtet werden, das der fischbesatz auf die teichgröße und  filter(biologisches klärwerk trifft es besser ) ausgelegt wird.
3.
ein weitere *wichtiger aspekt* ist die umwälzung /wasserbewegung vom teich, damit der schmodder sich nicht absetzen kann und im vorfilter landet.
4.
man sollte so *viele* pflanzen als möglich in den teich setzen.

wenn man die 4 punkte beachte, dann hat man schon die halbe miete..... 

meine wenigkeit hat es so gemacht:

bei mir geht das wasser als erstes über einen vliesfilter(vorfilter), danach geht es durch den patronenfilter und rieselfilter.

nach dem biologischen gehen ca. 98% des aufbereiteten wasser sofort in den teich und die anderen 2% laufen extrem langsam durch einen laaaaaaaangen bachlauf/pflanzenfilter. 
selbst wenn man mit den üblichen wassertest kein phosphat und nitrat feststellt, sind diese stoffe dennoch vorhanden. selbst kleinste mengen langen aus damit die algen wachsen.
darum habe ich den bachlauf/pflanzenfilter angelegt, der alles an nitrat und phosphat abbaut.durch das extrem langsam fließende wasser bilden sich auch anerobe zonen, wo bakterien nitrat und phosphat abbauen. 

die ganze sache funktioniert so gut , das ich sogar ab und an dünger ins teichwasser geben muss, damit meine teichpflanzen nicht auf grund von nahrungsmangel verkümmern, weil der pflanzenfilter/bachlauf ihnen alles an nahrung entzieht.

*fadenalgen sind bei mir geschichte*!


----------

